# Question on buying used Tivo off ebay



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going to be buying a used Directv Tivo off of ebay. The one I'm looking at does not come with an access card. I currently have a Directv Tivo and a regular receiver. I plan on replacing the regular receiver with the Tivo I buy. Can I use the access card inside the regular receiver? If not, I have another receiver that has been sitting for a couple of years collecting dust. Can I use this card?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s andunn27!

You cannot use an access card you already have. However, if the person selling the TiVo deactivated it properly (BIG IF!!!) then you can call DIRECTV and they will send you a new access card. You might even get them to do it for free!


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s andunn27!
> 
> You cannot use an access card you already have. However, if the person selling the TiVo deactivated it properly (BIG IF!!!) then you can call DIRECTV and they will send you a new access card. You might even get them to do it for free!


How much does directv charge you for a card if you can't get one for free?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Typically ~$20 for a new access card.

Be sure to verify with DirecTV the status of any used equipment that you buy on eBay. The seller should provide the "Receiver ID Number (RIN)" that you can check with DirecTV to be sure that the equipment was properly deactivated and is not leased from DirecTV. Otherwise you might not be unable to activate that equipment on your account.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

andunn27 said:


> I'm going to be buying a used Directv Tivo off of ebay. The one I'm looking at does not come with an access card. I currently have a Directv Tivo and a regular receiver. I plan on replacing the regular receiver with the Tivo I buy. Can I use the access card inside the regular receiver? If not, I have another receiver that has been sitting for a couple of years collecting dust. Can I use this card?


What receiver are you buying on Ebay


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

fwlogue said:


> What receiver are you buying on Ebay


I was looking at a Samsung Direct Tivo. That is what I currently have had for over 3 years now without a problem. So I was going to bid on another.


----------

